# Bat Netting



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Went with a couple DR.'s and ecologists from my school and went bat netting. We got some big browns, a red, and the catch of a lifetime!!! an Indiana bat!!! its a federally endangered specie, everyone was so excited! it was a great time, heres some pics

big brown


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Indiana bat
it is like a .000000001% chance of finding one of these guys even if your looking for them!!!!!!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Red


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Swweeettt. Must've been an awesom feeling man


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that indian is pretty sweet dude


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is awesome! Look at the teeth on those suckas!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

That must have been a rush catching/finding that Indiana Bat. Did you guys / girls just stand outside the cave and net them as they flew out?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

we were in a clearing in the woods, we had a bunch of mist nets set up and just waited


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Flying rodents...wierd. Cool tho. Neat lookin little things.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Bat netting!? Gotta try that some time. Great Pics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow - that's cool.

Is there a risk on contracting rabies from handling bats?


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Wow - that's cool.
> 
> Is there a risk on contracting rabies from handling bats?
> [snapback]1177122[/snapback]​


Ya, but slight and thats why only the Dr.'s that have had their rabies vaccs handeled them


----------



## the ramblin man (Aug 27, 2005)

Cool bats; I like the Red the best. But nice find with the Indian!

In the UK bats are protected, so there would be very little chance of getting to do this over here. At work we have 5 different species in one of our out-buildings and have the bat people come round every so often to check up on them


----------

